# Fischerei-Schein APP für iphone gesucht



## 09025 (8. Dezember 2010)

ich mache meinen Fischerei-Schein in Hannover ab dem 09.01.2011.

Zum üben suche ich ein iphone-APP zum Üben.

Es gibt zwar welche, doch die Bewertungen sind eher durchwachsen, außerdem sind z.b. für Bayern.....

Kennt jemand ein APP, das ich zum üben in Niedersachsen nutzen kann?


----------



## Entoni888 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Fischerei-Schein APP für iphone gesucht*

Könntest du mir vielleicht bitte diese Apps nennen? Danke


----------



## kleinerWelli (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fischerei-Schein APP für iphone gesucht*

hi,

gehe mal in den app store und schau nach " angelschein" ...

ich habe mir fuer sachsen anhalt die app zugelegt...( es waren GENAU die fragen vom lehrgang..)

5 € die es wert sind..inkl. pruefungsmodi...


die fischapp,von dem ersteller ist nicht hilfreich,da die fische anders aussehen,als auf den tafeln...

hoffe dir geholfen zu haben..

ps. die all von dem ersteller gibt es auch fuer android !


gruss dalasse


----------



## Carlton (27. November 2012)

*AW: Fischerei-Schein APP für iphone gesucht*

Moin,
die App "Anglerprüfung" ist ganz nett (http://apporiented.com/fishing.html). Einige Fragen sind zwar trivial, dafür sind andere um so schwerer |kopfkrat|. Das Kapitel "Spezielle Fischkunde" ist super. Die App ersetzt kein Lehrbuch, da die Hintergrundinfos zum Teil fehlen. Ich verwende die App als Ergänzung zu den Heintges-Arbeitsblättern.
Gruß und viel Erfolg!


----------

